# Neues zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung (VDS)



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

Beim Europäischen Gerichtshof laufen derzeit mehrere Verfahren zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Mehrere Verfahren wurden vom spanischen Generalanwalt Manuel Campos Sánchez-Bordona geführt und eines vom italienischen Generalanwalt Giovanni Pitruzzella.
Nun liegen in beiden Verfahren die Schlussanträge vor, denen der EuGH meistens folgt. 

Vorratsdatenspeicherung vorm EuGH: Keine Wende in Sicht | LTO.de
Schlussantraege zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Estland | LTO.de

Die Urteile werden in den Monaten erwartet. 

Währenddessen fordert CSU-Innenexperte Volker Ullrich einen neuen Anlauf zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung von der EU.
Vorratsdatenspeicherung: CSU-Sprecher fordert neue EU-Initiative | heise online


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2020)

Waren nicht auch die vorherigen VDS gekippt worden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2020)

Die letzten Jahre wars von dem was ich mitbekommen habe eigentlich immer so...

1.) CDU/CSU stellt Antrag für anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung
2.) Neuland-planlose Regierung winkt durch per Mehrheitsentscheid
3.) Gerichte kassieren Gesetz ein weil es gegen Grundrechte verstößt.
4.) Gehe zu 1.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Waren nicht auch die vorherigen VDS gekippt worden?



Die aktuelle von 2015 ist immer noch gültig. Sie ist bloß durch die Bundesnetzagentur ausgesetzt. 
Bundesnetzagentur setzt Vorratsdatenspeicherung aus | heise online

Die im Startpost aufgeführten Verfahren beschäftigen sich auch nicht mit der VDS in Deutschland, sondern es geht um Gesetze aus Großbritannien, Frankreich und Belgien sowie Estland. 
Allerdings werden die Urteile einen deutlichen Weg für eine mögliche Entscheidung des EuGH zu unseren Gesetzen weisen, oder dem BVerfG eine Orientierung bieten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. Januar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre wars von dem was ich mitbekommen habe eigentlich immer so...
> 
> 1.) CDU/CSU stellt Antrag für anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung
> 2.) Neuland-planlose Regierung winkt durch per Mehrheitsentscheid
> ...


Man, was sind die klasse. Unbedingt wählen!


----------



## DaStash (23. Januar 2020)

Steter Tropfen hölt den Stein, es ist kein Wunder das die Leute politisch gesehen immer mehr resignieren und statt dessen auf polemische Hetzer hören. Politik ist selber Schuld, dass muss man mal klar so festhalten.

MfG


----------



## Lexx (29. Januar 2020)

Hatte damit im vergangenen Jahr vermehrt damit zu tun.
Mittlerweile wird - zumindest in .at - sehr kritisch darüber berichtet.
(Das sich mit meinen Erfahrungen deckt.)

Gezielt war das Gesetz auf die großen US-Datensammler.
(Stichwort Datenökonomie, Selbstbestimmung etc etc naf naf usw usw)

In Wirklichkeit ist es diesbezüglich nur um vieles schlimmer geworden.
Und der "kleine Seitenbetreiber" oder "Kundenmailer" wurde drangsaliert 
und mit Auflagen,Repressalien und Kosten überschüttet.

Gebracht hat es - wie die meisten EU-Gesetze - rein gar nichts.

Hilft nur halbseidenen bzw. hochkriminellen Individuen.
Wahrscheinlich wird sich die Lösch-Uschi (vdL) auch noch darauf berufen (wollen/müssen).


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

Welches AT-Gesetz?

Wir reden hier über die Gesetze in Deutschland.


----------



## Lelwani (30. Januar 2020)

Mich wundert in diesem land garnix mehr , es is doch schlimmer wie iner DDR fällt nur keinem auf... 

Aber die breite masse schreit ja immernoch JAAA alles so toll und wählt genau die richtigen ...


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2020)

Die Breite Masse hat halt keine Ahnung davon.

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2021)

Der EuGH hat mal wieder klar gestellt, wie die Anforderungen an eine anlassbezogene Vorratsdatenspeicherung aussehen. So darf nur bei schweren Straftaten und nach einem richterlichen Beschluss auf die Daten zugegriffen werden.
Um die Verhältnismäßigkeit zu waren, darf sich die Anordnung zudem nur auf verfahrensrelevante Verkehrsdaten beziehen.

Eine anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist nicht mit EU-Recht vereinbar.









						EuGH zur Zukunft der Vorratsdatenspeicherung
					

Der EuGH hat seine Vorgaben zu einer Neuregelung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung weiter präzisiert – mit Signalen auch für die deutschen Regelungen.




					www.lto.de


----------

